# Yet another TempMate Wiring



## Hugh Jarse (23/5/14)

Pici of my efforts on a Temp Mate Wire.

Additional power receptacle is for a pump. Going to be using this as a temp controller for HERMS and ferm fridge (at separate times) for next couple of months while I piece together a full pid setup where it will be used as full time ferm fridge controller.

Power receptacles from right hand side side is cooling, heat in middle and pump on left. 

Power out to right is to mains and neutrals out to left is to complete the circuit for pump on a rocker switch.

Not fully buttoned down and enclosure is not earthed properly. Finishing touches on it in the next couple of days.


----------

